# 2013 LT auto trans issues



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your car will drop the transmission into neutral when stopped. This is normal. You'll feel a slight pause or maybe a muted thunk when the car puts itself back in gear when you let off the brake pedal. 

The surging/vibration at a stop is a clutch failing to disengage - this is a documented problem with some Cruze auto transmissions. Make sure you can duplicate the problem and/or take a dealer tech for a ride with you until your car acts up with them in it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Scalera11292,

I’m sorry to hear that you have been having automatic transmission concerns with your Cruze. If you would like, we can take a further look into your concern. Please feel free to send us a private message, or an email to [email protected] referencing your concern if we can be of any assistance. I will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

